# Recommended main jet size, 16V on yamaha r1 carbs



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi everyone. I would like some advise on what main jets you would all recommend for a starting platform for my R1 carb conversion. Currently I'm running on CIS-Basic and while I've enjoyed it, I would like to venture towards this path. As of yesterday, I took delivery of my R1 carbs. Here is a list of whats done to my motor when I'm considering jets sizes:

1.8 16V
schrick 276 cams
port and polished head
0.5mm oversize intake and exhaust valves
tapered valve guides
dual outlet exhaust manifold
techtonics catless downpipe
autotech 2.25 cat-back with dynamax muffler

My ignition will be handled via the stock CIS-E knock box, which is whats currently on my car at the moment. Fuel pump wise, I will going for a yamaha r1 fuel pump. From what I understand, it makes life easier because you don't have to mess with fuel pressure regulators and it provides to proper fuel pressure all the time. 

From what they say on clubgti.com, bogg brothers are the experts when it comes to this sort of stuff, but the only way to get in touch with them is via phone. They don't seem to have email or even a facebook to contact. Any bit of help advise would be much appreciated. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

From what I've read #180 is the way to go. I am currently looking into it again as I just received my R1 carbs a day or two ago too.

Something different if you're interested. I am having my mechanical engineer design a manifold for me, for 16v head to R1 carbs. I plan to have it CNC'd and it will match the gasket and attempt to equalize runner length. I will have drawings soon then subsequently production quotes. If you're interested let me know.


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

Multipass said:


> From what I've read #180 is the way to go. I am currently looking into it again as I just received my R1 carbs a day or two ago too.
> 
> Something different if you're interested. I am having my mechanical engineer design a manifold for me, for 16v head to R1 carbs. I plan to have it CNC'd and it will match the gasket and attempt to equalize runner length. I will have drawings soon then subsequently production quotes. If you're interested let me know.


Nice. Thanks man. I'm actually looking into a company over in the UK called "Danst Engineering". They actually make manifolds for a huge variety of cars and also different carbs as well. Example, they have a mk2 16v manifold for r1 carbs, r6 carbs, gsxr600, zx6r, cbr600, zx7, zx9r ,and zzr600. There work from pictures seem quite promising. Sometime next year, I'll be opting to go with them.


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll have to check them out. Just got mine drawn up. It is almost perfect. I have a teaser picture I'll post in a bit.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

Just checked them out. Mine is going to be way better but probably more pricey. Got to get quotes.


Teaser.....

2D 1:1 print
The 3D model is sexy. 









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

That looks dope dude :thumbup: Get a pic of the actually piece when it's done. Would love to see it :beer:


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice nice!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------

